# Honey Cookies



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

Greetings,
I just made up a cookie recipe that is rather good I'd say. Hope you like them!

1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup good peanut butter
1 cup honey
2 tsp. vanilla
1 egg
1/2 tsp. salt
Cream all the above together then add:
3/4 cup coarse coconut chopped fine (from a natural food store, not the stringy sweetened stuff from the grocery store)
1/2 cup oats
1 1/1 cup flour
Chill and roll out into balls and press down with a floured fork.
Bake at 350 for 10 minutes. Hope you like them.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

drone daughter is going to try this today can you clarify the amount of flour the way it is written it would be 2 cups no that isnt right


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

Oops, that is 1 1/2 cups.


----------

